# Michael New is back!



## SlHarder (Jan 1, 2021)

A year ago I was reacquainting myself with music theory as I rejoined midi as a hobbyist. I found Michael News' YouTube channel to be a valuable resource. He had been posting videos for eight years, he was a trained music educator and was covering a number of topics that were helpful for me.

But he had abruptly stopped posting videos a couple of years before I found him and his disappearance was something of a mystery. His channel had run up 18 million views.

His old channel was

And he just posted a new video explaining his absence. His previous music content is well worth checking out.

Now he and his brother have started a new channel called OverAnalyzers


Their first discussions cover Obsession and Procrastination. I've found their topics to have lots of relevance to the art and task of creating music or any creative endeavor. I'm looking forward to hearing more from them.


----------



## eakwarren (Jan 1, 2021)

I enjoyed Michael's channel as well. Glad he's back!


----------



## jneebz (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey thanks for posting this, I too learned a lot from his theory channel.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 2, 2021)

jneebz said:


> I too learned a lot from his theory channel.



Hopefully this chat introduces his music theory channel to new viewers. His is an excellent educator. I'm going to do some rewatching.

He posted 60 vids on music theory and had 18 million views.

Sounds like he has no immediate plans to relight the music channel, but I would love to see new music related material from him.

And his new channel offers a very frank and cautionary story of immersion in a creative process.


----------

